# 220* Smoker Temp for Pulled Pork??



## driedstick (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey everyone THinking about possibly doing a pulled pork butt this weekend but my homemade fridge smoker only goes up to 220 smoker temp, I see everyone smoking from 225 - 250ish Can I smoke a Pork butt at 220* ?? It's not going to be too big one of the cryo packs from Costco two butts in one about 7-8lbs each.

Thanks Steve.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, 220° will be a good temp. , don't be intimidated by the Stall (around 180° or so) and ramp-up the heat (Oh, You Can't). Just leave it in until you reach 200° to 210° IT. Your Butts will take appox. 12hrs. (maybe a bit more) to get to temp. They will be nice and Barky and fall-apart delicious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .

Have fun and...send Q-view


----------



## the smokewagon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, just make sure your final temp is 200+.  Patience is key.  Good luck.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 5, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Yes, 220° will be a good temp. , don't be intimidated by the Stall (around 180° or so) and ramp-up the heat (Oh, You Can't). Just leave it in until you reach 200° to 210° IT. Your Butts will take appox. 12hrs. (maybe a bit more) to get to temp. They will be nice and Barky and fall-apart delicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't foil yours if I can remember correctly, rub night before, into fridge, out for about 1hr at room temp then into smoker with apple pellets and I about right and smoke the whole time??

 I did a chucki and it turned out great, kids and wife luved it.

thanks old school. I will definatly take q-view.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 5, 2012)

driedstick said:


> You don't foil yours if I can remember correctly, rub night before, into fridge, out for about 1hr at room temp then into smoker with apple pellets and I about right and smoke the whole time??
> I did a chucki and it turned out great, kids and wife luved it.
> 
> thanks old school. I will definatly take q-view.




Since you are running at low temps forgo leaving out at room temperature for 1 hour


----------



## more ice (Nov 5, 2012)

220 no prob i wouldnt leave it siting out for any amount of time . fridge to cooker.


----------



## venture (Nov 5, 2012)

Butts are one of the most forgiving meats you can smoke.  At 220, you will just have a longer smoke.  No problem.

Be sure the outside 1/4 to 1/2 inch of the meat is up to a safe temp before you insert a therm probe.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 5, 2012)

More Ice said:


> 220 no prob i wouldnt leave it siting out for any amount of time . fridge to cooker.


OK will do thanks


SQWIB said:


> Since you are running at low temps forgo leaving out at room temperature for 1 hour


Thanks sqwib I will do


----------

